# Rosecea..any advice?



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I know this is a forum for our wonderful dogs, but I thought I perhaps some of you might have some advice and experience and could help. 

I started getting little bumps on my face about two months ago and treated them with a fairly strong steroid cream I had in the house. Well this created what my dermatologist is calling "steroid responsive Rosecea." It is all over my chin and itches/burns/hurts. So she has me on Doxycycline, a sulfuric face wash, and a topical ointment called Finacea... I feel like my face is going to fall off and wish I could wear a scarf over my face. I have never had any acne in my life... and I know I am lucky for that...but this is driving me crazy. How long will it take to go away? 

I guess welcome to middle age... huh? 

Oh also, pup related... I think possibly the original little bumps might have been caused by Jasper licking my face... they seemed to appear shortly after "makeout sessions" LOL. but they were not hives like I would expect from an allergic reaction but this sort of acne/rocecea type thing...Any one ever get anything like that from being kissed by their pups?


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Missy,
Have you looked up rosacea online? That would be the best place to get information.

Sound pretty awful! Hope it clears up!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Missy, my best friend had/has Rosecea. She was on some $300/month medicine for awhile to help control it. Not sure what it was exactly, but I know she got results from it. I'll find out for you and let you know.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

thanks Kim, I would appreciate the name. 
Sheri, yes, I have been looking it up...but you know the internet...there is so much info out there I thought real life experience could help me to sift through.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Every time I look something up online I end up thinking I have some awful disease, when DH sees me on a medical site he says, "Get off there, it's a 24 hour tumor!" Luckily I've never discovered any bad stuff but searches often turn up too much info.

Hope it improves Missy!


----------



## gabdyl (Jun 16, 2008)

I have never had Roseaca. but when I was on looking for a cleanser to help with my very sensitive skin recently, Cetaphil was recommended to me ~ when I looked up the reviews I believe I saw the several Roseaca users said that cleanser had been recommended to them by their dermatologist and they said it helped them. I love it and it has helped my skin. It is very soothing and gentle.... HTH!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Missy, I have it on my nose and it is driving be crazy! I put a RX cream on my nose everyday and do use Cetaphil. I have an appointment with my derm. this morning and I am going to see if they can lazer it off?? I have never heard of the kind you have though.
Carole


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

I have Rosacea but it took forever to figure it out as I was misdiagnosed by many doctors including dermatologists at a teaching hospital nonetheless! They treated it like acne which only aggravated the issue instead of actually treating it. I happened to be in the right place in the right time. I was in Miami for vacation and I love make so of course I had to go to Sephora. It took me an eternity to get my make up on and along comes this woman giving facials from the NYC Bliss Spa (www.blissworld.com) -- I almost declined but she was very good at persuading me to do it. So glad I did it otherwise I would still be clueless about having rosacea!

(Doxcycline turned my acne scars blue and nothing like being the guinea pig @ the teaching hospital!)

- You want to avoid washing your face in hot water -- cold or lukewarm water is best
- Hydrocortisone works wonders, helps with the redness and bumps pretty rapidly
- Out of all the skin care lines I've tried I like Dermalogica the best (If u message me I can tell you what I've used)
- Steer clear of any product with Benzoyl Peroxide
- Salicylic acid is safe to use

HTH =)
Renee


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Well, my dermo said laser doesn't fix it. She killed me again wiping this acid peel stuff on. She said acutane works but is not available in USA. According to her you have to continue peeling it. I might look for another opinion.
Carole


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

My derm was trying very hard to get me on Accutane but I declined as you are required to have your blood drawn monthly to check the status of your liver. I'd rather have skin issues than liver damage tyvm!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Hmmm, well accutane's definitely OUT for me too!!
Carole


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Have you tried Elidel?


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Interesting timing with this, Missy! I just saw my sis (nurse) and the dermatologist she works for on Monday. Our oldest, Alex, has rosacea but I thought he was having an allergic reaction. His face got splotchy, red, and very itchy so we went for the doc's advice. He prescribed Metrogel - info here: http://www.rosaceaguide.ca/rosacea_treatment/topical/topical_metronidazole.html

It is often exacerbated by cold, winds, heat, exertion, maybe certain foods.... It can be treated by IPL (intense pulse lighting), but my son's case isn't bad enough for that. Keeping fingers crossed!

Good info, Renee! Thank you.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh. And hey Missy. That's what this Coffee Shop section is for... to discuss NON-Hav things! :whoo: :biggrin1:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

thanks for the info Renee... oops, I am on the doxycyline... I will talk with my doctor. I will look into the dermalogica and pm you for specifics... 

Marj, so sorry bout your son...this is miserable as an adult, I can imagine the self consciousness as a teenager. The metrogel exasperated this for me...everyone else I know swears by it... but the finacea does not seem to be doing anything

Ivy, I have used elidel before other sort of psoriosis sort of things...but there is some concern about lymphoma with long term use so my doc gave me a pretty strong cortisone cream instead and I used it on my chin (it was prescribed for somewhere else) and the dermatologist thinks it is the cortisone cream that caused it--- But elidel was great I may ask about it again just for this...it worked quickly and was very soothing

thanks all.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Missy said:


> Ivy, I have used elidel before other sort of psoriosis sort of things...but there is some concern about lymphoma with long term use...


Really? It was my undertanding that it is so gentle they prescribe it for children and even babies.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

I have the same thing Missy, have for a few years now. I've been using Finecia too that I rotate with Tazorac. My dermatologist feels everyone should use it.

For cleansing I use a liquid by Exuviance, but she also recommends Purpose, along with Cetophil.

Until my husband lost his job, I was using the Obagi products and really liked them and felt like they helped a lot, but I just can't justify the cost now.

I went threw a few cycles of Accutane, back when all you had to do was prove you weren't pregnant every month, and it wasn't the miracle complexion drug some people made it out to be, not for me anyway.

Good luck!
Beverly


----------



## Krimmyk (Dec 7, 2006)

As stupid as it sounds high doses of UVA and UVB light helps stave them off!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Hey, I wanted to report back. I am all cleared up. what worked not sure...I was on a combination of Doxycicline, Finacea, and cleaning with Cleania... But it really got better when I started using the Elidel...Thanks Ivy for that thought. The cleania seemed to make it worse. And Luckily, now that I am not inflamed...I have no reaction to Jasper's kisses...Thank GOD!


----------



## rudysmom (Feb 13, 2009)

I too suffer from extreme flare ups of rosacea. When it becomes really awful my dermatologist puts me on a few weeks of tetracycline and the cream form (not gel form) of metrolotion. You Dr. should have cream samples in his office. You have to stay on the oral antibiotics for at least 10 days to see any improvement. Consume yogurt while on the antibiotics. I also tried the finacea and it made my skin look worse and caused it to burn! Funny thing....I also notice that it seems to flare up from dog kisses!! Caffeine and spicy food definitely are a trigger and so is stress or extremes in weather, warm or cold on the skin. Especially avoid the sun. I don't drink, but the Dr. says alcohol is also a trigger and aggravates this condition. After a course of treatment my skin always returns to normal. I have never done the laser treatments but I was told that it only corrects the appearance of broken little veins, however it does not prevent it from happening again.


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

This is crazy, I never thought the forum would be answering this question! My derm just prescribed Finacea, I can't believe the cost, must see if it is covered by my insurance.
I am appreciating the feedback regarding whether it is worth it. Any thoughts on safety?


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I too have Rosacea and have had it for years. Metrolotion was the one thing that worked the best for me.
I feel for you MIssy as I remember the first few things that Drs tried on me, ripped the skin right off my face - but using metrolotion every day - put it to rest for 2 years now. I am starting to see it errupting again, not sure if it is the cold weather but I hope to start the lotion again;
I can say that the Metrolotion did not work overnight, it did take a few weeks of regular use before I saw a major change, but then used it for like 8-10 month religiously, and stopped and it was gone for 2 years. 
Glad to hear it is clearning up for you Missy


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I have Rosecea too and am able to keep it pretty well controlled with the metrogel. I have rarely had the visable acne, but my face will get red and extrememly sensative if I'm not careful. Then even hubby's kisses hurt.  Alcohol and extreme weather is the worst for me! Be sure to keep your skin moisterized well and avoid so many of the lotions that have alcohol in them!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

good buddy said:


> .... Then even hubby's kisses hurt.  them!


Oh my god... this was the worst thing-- I couldn't let DH kiss me! I just used the finacea on the actual bumps and not on my whole face... I am glad it is gone.


----------



## Lilysplash I (Jul 19, 2007)

I used o use creams but I have been on Erythromycin or a long time & that has controlled it.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Moxie, they are expensive, but my dermatologist is adamant about retinol use. I also use the Finnacea and get both in tubes so big they literally last at least a year. I've always had seriously oily but sensitive skin so it's tricky. I alternate between the two products and keep moisturized and out of the sun.
Good luck!

Beverly


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

I tried a couple of things for this. The first one was in a tube and I think it started with a C. The slightest breeze on my face made me break out with hives when it was on. You can treat with creams but the red spots can be dealt with using the same treatment that they use for port wine birthmarks. Cold weather can make you flare up


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

I just saw an ad on TV for Oracea. Has anyone heard or tried this? I think it may be a new pill. I am going to ask my doc. about it on Friday. I use the metrocreme and take one antibiotic a day but I still break out.
Carole


----------

